# Nest Learn not cooling, but was



## murbot (7 mo ago)

Is there a way to change the wiring so our Nest works again? My problem seems the same as some others, but I've been unable to find out which connections can be jumped in this case.

Installed a Nest Learn 18 months ago. Worked great heating, then cooling, then heating, then cooled for 1 day this spring. Switched back to heat for a few days (intentionally by us), then back to cooling, but hasn't blown cold since. Now it only blows hot air that's rising in temp as I laser test it.

Reinstall the old Bryant thermostat and cooling works normally. Tried the Nest after a few days, but failed again so we're using the Bryant for now.

Given that the Nest worked for a 18 months, can any wires be changed?

There is also a brown and blue wire that are terminated and weren't connected when I first removed our old Bryant thermostat.

The black and blue are not connected to anything at the furnace. See image below.

Thanks for any help or suggestions !!






















The black and blue are not connected to anything at the furnace.


----------

